

Commerce 2.0?  - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/03/commerce-20.html

======
tbgvi
I recently read the book Groundswell and it had me putting in a lot of thought
about the social aspects of e-commerce. I'd definitely recommend it.

I've done some e-commerce consulting projects and in the end it always turns
to a discussion about "best practices". There's always the meeting with a
client about something where the bottom line ends up being "Well... how does
Amazon do it? They've invested a lot so they're probably doing it the right
way".

Then they get their SEO people involved, and they put in their "best
practices" 2 cents. And then it's the expert on conversion rates, and on and
on until the site is just like everything else. But it's following best
practices!

There has to be a better way, but with money at stake I think people are less
likely to try something radically different than what's already working.

------
ohashi
I think it doesn't give enough credit to Amazon et al who have done a
fanatical job in making their businesses awesome.

------
steveplace
_So the question is who will the YouTube, Facebook, and Twitter of commerce
be?_

It might be facebook. fbConnect + fbCredits = social buying. Both of these
exist but have yet to be combined.

------
Judson
Its these kinds of posts that encourage me to get my startup to market, quick.

------
kerringtonx
Interesting read. Curious to see what will emerge

